# Looky Looky. OEM grille surround



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes it's OEM, not painted. Yes it'll fit all A3 grilles. 
Any feedback?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

PART # NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_PART # NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


x2!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (jalaborde)*

part number!!!???


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

hmmm I'm not sure.
anyone with mad-photoshop skills? black me out!


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I don't see it looking good on our lavas, Rye, unless painted lava (and I'm not even sure about that). I thought the murano at the last gtg looked good in body color, tho. And of course this surround would look great on black. Just not sure about lava....







*sparx*


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I'm SOOO getting one of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Price, part, etc. - need info!!!

Also, what is this Ryan? I need one.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_I'm SOOO getting one of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Price, part, etc. - need info!!!

Also, what is this Ryan? I need one.


I like the spy-like image blow-up..
survey says : http://forums.audiworld.com/a3...56680

_Quote, originally posted by *limesparks* »_I don't see it looking good on our lavas, Rye, unless painted lava (and I'm not even sure about that). I thought the murano at the last gtg looked good in body color, tho. And of course this surround would look great on black. Just not sure about lava....
*sparx*

agreed.


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

wonder how it would look on white


----------



## klerk (Mar 11, 2006)

part # please....and how much$?????


----------



## lcohen999 (Mar 3, 2001)

*Re: (klerk)*

is it wrong to like the chrome?


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (lcohen999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcohen999* »_is it wrong to like the chrome?

its not only wrong, but it lowers your sperm count as well









i agree it wouldnt look good on lava.


----------



## xt0rted (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (lcohen999)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lcohen999* »_is it wrong to like the chrome?

nope, i like the chrome one myself. but then again i have a 3.2, so i have no say around here


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*drop me a line*

Unfortunately I haven't been able to convince our dealership GM that becoming a sponsor on here is a good idea.........yet
So I can't really advertise or anything.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

so how do i buy one?
i NEED NOW


----------



## limesparks (Apr 15, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *lcohen999* »_is it wrong to like the chrome?

guaranteed if our cars came with a body color surround, people would be creaming to get their hands on a chrome one lol







*sparx*


_Modified by limesparks at 3:55 PM 5/11/2006_


----------



## Mud_Shui_Ah (Apr 25, 2001)

*Re: (limesparks)*

my white A3 looks great with the chrome. Silver looks nice too. 
this is for all those other color suckers.


----------



## bwsinc (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: drop me a line (AudiHVParts)*

My bet is 8P4 807 715 VMZ
Anybody want to ask Martyn or find a dealer that isn't a knob?


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: drop me a line (bwsinc)*

interesting.....I had my grille replaced from flying road debris, the part number was 8P4853651A1QP and that grill was a complete unit, (not 2 seperate pieces) like the surround piece that you are showing. but by the looks of that schematic, it looks like it is a retrofit for the old stlye grille. Also, the price was $99.45 for the entire thing. I can only imagine people getting ripped off buying just the outer surround...ECS will probably sell them for $200










_Modified by snaprhead7 at 4:22 PM 5/11/2006_


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: drop me a line (snaprhead7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snaprhead7* »_interesting.....I had my grille replaced from flying road debris, the part number was 8P4853651A1QP and that grill was a complete unit, (not 2 seperate pieces) like the surround piece that you are showing. but by the looks of that schematic, it looks like it is a retrofit for the old stlye grille. Also, the price was $99.45 for the entire thing. I can only imagine people getting ripped off buying just the outer surround 

You're mostly correct, the surround is only slightly less expensive than the whole grill, but seeing how the s-line and standard grilles are different (some people have said they don't fit each other's bumper covers) I'm not all that sure what kinda of grille the complete assembly will be. I ordered one from Germany today, should be in my hands in a week or so. Which brings me to another problem, there are none of these grilles or surrounds in the US, with no ETA of ever getting any. So any dealership looking to get one would need to 'red order' it from the motherland, which can get expensive for a variety of reasons (shipping, customs, stock order allowances, ect, ect). 

_Quote, originally posted by *bwsinc* »_My bet is 8P4 807 715 VMZ
Anybody want to ask Martyn or find a dealer that isn't a knob?


I'm sorry if things are made difficult for me due to the advertising policy here, and my dealership's attitude towards internet advertising.
I'll ignore the 'knob' comment, as you simply do not understand the situation. If you knew what I wanted to do with these you'd probably take that back.
want suggested list prices? ok fine here - 
full grille - $121.05
surround only - $85.25
of course ordering from germany would raise the price a bit more. 
My disclaimer here is that I am not advertising these prices as the ones I charge, I'm only answering a question. If you can get this from a sponsor, by all means do so. Another dealership? Go ahead, but most do not ascribe to 'suggested' list prices.


----------



## jdkoston (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: drop me a line (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_You're mostly correct, the surround is only slightly less expensive than the whole grill, but seeing how the s-line and standard grilles are different (some people have said they don't fit each other's bumper covers) I'm not all that sure what kinda of grille the complete assembly will be. I ordered one from Germany today, should be in my hands in a week or so. Which brings me to another problem, there are none of these grilles or surrounds in the US, with no ETA of ever getting any. So any dealership looking to get one would need to 'red order' it from the motherland, which can get expensive for a variety of reasons (shipping, customs, stock order allowances, ect, ect). 
I'm sorry if things are made difficult for me due to the advertising policy here, and my dealership's attitude towards internet advertising.
I'll ignore the 'knob' comment, as you simply do not understand the situation. If you knew what I wanted to do with these you'd probably take that back.
want suggested list prices? ok fine here - 
full grille - $121.05
surround only - $85.25
of course ordering from germany would raise the price a bit more. 
My disclaimer here is that I am not advertising these prices as the ones I charge, I'm only answering a question. If you can get this from a sponsor, by all means do so. Another dealership? Go ahead, but most do not ascribe to 'suggested' list prices.

I'm sure most everybody can understand your reluctance to give a price quote or advertise/take orders. But if it's just an Audi part no I dont know why you wouldn't be willing to just share that info.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: drop me a line (jdkoston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdkoston* »_
I'm sure most everybody can understand your reluctance to give a price quote or advertise/take orders. But if it's just an Audi part no I dont know why you wouldn't be willing to just share that info.

I've given plenty of number/prices in the past. However with this, I'm not all that sure what I can/can't, should/shouldn't do. What happens if I'm wrong, anf the surround doesn't fit the stock grilles? All I've done is eye-ball them next to each other, and it looks like it would work. But I've been wrong about that before. I'd hate to see a bunch of people order these things only to find out that they don't quite work. 
This is what I picture if that were to happen:


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: drop me a line (AudiHVParts)*

so...can you test fit it?


----------



## g1186 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: drop me a line (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_so...can you test fit it? 

patience


----------



## Braunschwagen (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: drop me a line (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_
Yes it's OEM, not painted. Yes it'll fit all A3 grilles. 
Any feedback?









If you weren't sure, you shouldn't have posted what you did (you've got us all mis-led now), and BTW you are the self proclaimed 'that parts guy' right.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: drop me a line (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_so...can you test fit it? 

Aye, will be doing that. today was very busy and didn't get a chance, tomorrow will probably be the same (I have 2 counter guys out sick).
I'll obviously update things when I do that
I posted the first message about 2 mins after I opened the box and snapped the pic, very excited as this one is probably going on my car. I very quickly realized my mistake. Although I still think it'll work, I don't like posting stuff unless I'm 99-100% sure. Test fit will happen ASAP, maybe I'll take the stuff home with me tonight




_Modified by AudiHVParts at 6:49 PM 5/11/2006_


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

why exactly wouldnt it fit. no other audi has the same grill.
other than the sline which is the same.
then again, it might be for the 2dr , and i dont know anythhin about those dimensions.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (jokr02)*

I think the part number being in the system at all is a mistake, as I haven't heard of a 'black grille option' for the US market. Maybe there will be such an option in 07, no idea. 
I just tryed to pull the chrome off of a grille I have in stock, and a test fit is going to be easier said than done, I can't see how to get the chrome surround off the grill without snapping the clips that hold it in, which would destroy the surround that is on the grille assembly, the only way I see for me to find out for sure is to test fit this on my car, and risk ruining my grille. I plan on doing this, but seeing how the entire bumper cover needs to come off, it may take me a few days


_Modified by AudiHVParts at 6:05 PM 5/11/2006_


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: drop me a line (AudiHVParts)*








will be waiting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_hmmm I'm not sure.
anyone with mad-photoshop skills? black me out!
http://i13.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg 

Here you go Ryan...









Get to know your _FAST_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Please don't ever do this!!!


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

ok the black is HOT HOT [email protected]#[email protected]@#


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_Here you go Ryan...


VERY well done kind Sir.


----------



## seph (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_I'm SOOO getting one of those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Price, part, etc. - need info!!!

Also, what is this Ryan? I need one.









Yeh, Ryan, which badge is that?


----------



## Tarik D (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (seph)*

Why not just pull the stock surround and paint it black?
A body shop could do a fabulous job for probably less than a factory black one... 
And yeah Ryan, where did you get the badge I blew up?


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*

I'd like to see it in bright red, similar to this AM:


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: drop me a line (bwsinc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwsinc* »_My bet is 8P4 807 715 VMZ
Anybody want to ask Martyn or find a dealer that isn't a knob? 

Good news guys I emailed Martyn and he says they are available! It will take some time to get one because they are on backorder but he will let me know as soon as they arrive! The price is +/- $65.00 plus shipping.


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Why not just pull the stock surround and paint it black?
A body shop could do a fabulous job for probably less than a factory black one... 
And yeah Ryan, where did you get the badge I blew up?










I dont think it is possible. I had mine replaced as I posted earlier, and it is a complete assembly....I dont think it coes apart into 2 pieces, or maybe it does and they just never sold it that way...I didnt look at the new one close enough before the shop installed it.


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (snaprhead7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snaprhead7* »_

I dont think it is possible. I had mine replaced as I posted earlier, and it is a complete assembly....I dont think it coes apart into 2 pieces, or maybe it does and they just never sold it that way...I didnt look at the new one close enough before the shop installed it.

Yep...it's possible. The chrome surround is held onto the main grille by a bunch of clips.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_wonder how it would look on white

looks awesome, saw one today at a Audi dealership here in germany in Karlsruhe. Was white sportback (5 door), s-line with black open sky, and blacked out front grill and surrounding liner around the grill. Looked absolutely amazing.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_
looks awesome, saw one today at a Audi dealership here in germany in Karlsruhe. Was white sportback (5 door), s-line with black open sky, and blacked out front grill and surrounding liner around the grill. Looked absolutely amazing.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_looks awesome, saw one today at a Audi dealership here in germany in Karlsruhe. 

Mein Freundin kommt aus Karlsruhe! (Aber, die ist Österreicher.)
Any pics of the car?


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Make up your minds, people - do you like chrome or not (intended for those who puchase chrome mirror covers)


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*A*









That answers that question.
It works!
don't plan on ever reusing your chrome surround though, here's what happened to mine:








Sorry for all the confusion yesterday. FYI, it's a bear getting the bumper cover off


----------



## bwsinc (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: A (AudiHVParts)*

OK, so now will you verify the part #?


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: A (bwsinc)*

Surely.
surround - 8P4807715 VMZ - factory suggested list - $85.25
entire grille (not sure if it'll be regular or s-line) - 8P4853651A VMZ - factory suggested list - $121.05
Again there are none in the country, so they need to be special ordered from Germany, which costs the dealer 20% or $20 whichever is higher, whether they mark up that shipping cost depends on the dealer I suppose


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

damn that sux. when i order form mercedes, i have them overnight stuff over form europe. and its free


----------



## shady12v (Oct 14, 2004)

so who is setting up a group buy so we can save on shipping?


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Francis, call me when you have yours modified. I want to see it before I get active.
Is it here yet?


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_
Francis, call me when you have yours modified. I want to see it before I get active.
Is it here yet?









guh...counting the days.


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: (sniper27)*

not liking it on that color


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: A (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_









The black one looks gloss. Is it? Is a satin black available?


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: A (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_
The black one looks gloss. Is it? Is a satin black available?

It does have a gloss finish to it. There are no other options listed in the Audi catalouge as of yet, anything with a satin finish would need to be an aftermarket one (maybe oettiger? never seen one in person) or a DIY project


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Mein Freundin kommt aus Karlsruhe! (Aber, die ist Österreicher.)
Any pics of the car?

neh, leider nicht, hab meine kamera im auto vergessen und war zu faul sie zu hulen


----------



## clockwork2 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: A (dan-phx)*

What kind of tools are needed to get the front bumper cover off? If some one does this please post a DIY. Thanks


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: A (clockwork2)*

I used the Xenon Install DIY I found off Audizine when I removed my bumper cover.
Very easy to follow, and really not that bad to remove.
DIY from Audizine


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: A (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_It does have a gloss finish to it. There are no other options listed in the Audi catalouge as of yet, anything with a satin finish would need to be an aftermarket one (maybe oettiger? never seen one in person) or a DIY project

Considering the oettinger is around $550, this one should do nicely. Thanks again for finding this.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*

*sigh*
Part of me is extremely happy about what happened today, part of me is extremely pissed that I pulled the bumper and butchered my stock grille on Friday. Today I got the other part number in, the complete grille.
take a look:








Now I need to do everything all over again.
The grilling on this is indeed black, no more grey.


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*

Could you check for an all black S-Line like that with the raised vertical ribs and the cutout for the S-Line badge? I'd _REALLY_ appreciate it.
That would look soooo good with my silver.


----------



## snaprhead7 (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*










now this I like...looks more complete with the center black as well as the surround


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_Could you check for an all black S-Line like that with the raised vertical ribs and the cutout for the S-Line badge? I'd _REALLY_ appreciate it.
That would look soooo good with my silver.

ok needed to change what I wrote here.
there is an s-line one listed, p/n 8P4853651D VMZ



_Modified by AudiHVParts at 12:13 PM 5/15/2006_


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_*sigh*
Part of me is extremely happy about what happened today, part of me is extremely pissed that I pulled the bumper and butchered my stock grille on Friday. Today I got the other part number in, the complete grille.
take a look:








Now I need to do everything all over again.
The grilling on this is indeed black, no more grey. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

damn nice, i guess i gotta order the whole grille!


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_
ok needed to change what I wrote here.
there is an s-line one listed, p/n 8P4853651D VMZ

Thanks so much!


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_
ok needed to change what I wrote here.
there is an s-line one listed, p/n 8P4853651D VMZ
_Modified by AudiHVParts at 12:13 PM 5/15/2006_

black S-line grill? sign me up.


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

sign me up too for that grill. 
how about the fog housings.. mine are still grey..


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

I talked to my parts guy at the local Audi dealership. He verified the part # is correct for the S-Line. $121.05 + $20 for delivery from Germany. I picked up my car from service and there happened to be a 10% off parts coupon on the ticket. Perfect timing







So it was $109. I placed the order.
Sound about right?
Are the euro plate holders black?


_Modified by dan-phx at 8:09 PM 5-15-2006_


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

time for a group buy!!!!


----------



## clockwork2 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: (a3-b-RS)*

Im in for a group buy. Black non sline.






















AudiHVParts could you post a ton of pics once you get the new full grill installed? 


_Modified by clockwork2 at 12:44 PM 5/16/2006_


----------



## g1186 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (clockwork2)*

that grille would look niiiice on a silver a3..... like mine.... i'm calling up my parts dept. right now ! ! ! !


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (clockwork2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clockwork2* »_Im in for a group buy. Black non sline.






















AudiHVParts could you post a ton of pics once you get the new full grill installed? 

_Modified by clockwork2 at 12:44 PM 5/16/2006_

Absolutely, will be installing on Saturday, if not before. I just need to get my filler panel to the body shop for black paint, mines moro now, but just doesn't quite look right now, and will look worse with the blacked out grille.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*

Would any of you like grilles and surrounds or just the surround?
We are in the process of bringing over a couple surrounds. If all goes well, we can bring over more.


----------



## shady12v (Oct 14, 2004)

id prefer the entire black grill with black surround! let us know how much $$! Thanks.


----------



## g1186 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround ([email protected])*

black grille + surround http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround ([email protected])*

Black grille and surround!!!!!


----------



## CP A3 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround ([email protected])*

Surrounds!


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Would any of you like grilles and surrounds or just the surround?
We are in the process of bringing over a couple surrounds. If all goes well, we can bring over more.

black grill and surrounds


----------



## bwsinc (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround ([email protected])*

I'm up for the grille and surround, but is the Euro plate filler available in black as well?


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround ([email protected])*

I'd be up for the grill and surround.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

count me in for grill and surround


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

grill and surround..
and maybe look into some black plate filler?
unless it'll probably be cheaper to just paint it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (jokr02)*

Will relay this info. to Dan. Again, we've got a couple surrounds ordered. I'm told it shouldn't be a problem getting the full grilles. I would imagine pricing around $175 (estimated obviously) for both surround and grill.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (dan-phx)*



dan-phx said:


> Here you go Ryan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Will relay this info. to Dan. Again, we've got a couple surrounds ordered. I'm told it shouldn't be a problem getting the full grilles. I would imagine pricing around $175 (estimated obviously) for both surround and grill.

Um, the full grill comes with a surround already on it, factory list price is only around $122 + $20 shipping from Germany. If your $175 includes shipping to the customer, I can kinda see where you are coming from, otherwise.................


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (audivwdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audivwdave* »_If you painted those orange sidemarkers you'd be good to go

He beat you to it








It looks hawt!
http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/57234.phtml


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_Um, the full grill comes with a surround already on it, 

We can get them separately.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We can get them separately.


sorry, but you're wrong. I have the grille in my hands, and it has a surround on it.
sure the surround comes separately, but if you buy the inner grilling, it comes with a surround


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_
Absolutely, will be installing on Saturday, if not before. I just need to get my filler panel to the body shop for black paint, mines moro now, but just doesn't quite look right now, and will look worse with the blacked out grille.

I forgot to check if Audi stocks a black filler panel for no plate. Did you happen to see one? If not I'll be painting too.
Are the euro plate holders black or gray?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_sorry, but you're wrong. I have the grille in my hands, and it has a surround on it.
sure the surround comes separately, but if you buy the inner grilling, it comes with a surround

I understand that. All we're looking for is the separate surround (in and of itself) or the surround/grille piece as one.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I understand that. All we're looking for is the separate surround (in and of itself) or the surround/grille piece as one. 

Understood, the wording can get confusing at times. Still, customers would be better served to contact their local dealerships for this part, as the list price is $121.05 + $20 for the red order fee. $175 is far too high a price, especially as I would expect an online parts dealer to offer some sort of discount over the price of a dealership. I would recommend that anyone interested in this grill simply call their dealerships, give them the part number they want, and inform said dealer of the back-order condition. You will, no doubt, receive a better price.
Here's the part numbers again for quick reference:
surround - 8P4807715 VMZ - List - $85.25
standard grille assy (surround included) - 8P4853651A VMZ -List - $121.05
s-line grille assy (surround included) - 8P4853651D VMZ - List - $121.05
All above parts are on back-order and need to be special ordered from Germany, this will cost the dealership $20 extra


_Modified by AudiHVParts at 8:02 AM 5/18/2006_


----------



## jalaborde (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_
Understood, the wording can get confusing at times. Still, customers would be better served to contact their local dealerships for this part, as the list price is $121.05 + $20 for the red order fee. $175 is far too high a price, especially as I would expect an online parts dealer to offer some sort of discount over the price of a dealership. I would recommend that anyone interested in this grill simply call their dealerships, give them the part number they want, and inform said dealer of the back-order condition. You will, no doubt, receive a better price.
Here's the part numbers again for quick reference:
surround - 8P4807715 VMZ - List - $85.25
standard grille assy (surround included) - 8P4853651A VMZ -List - $121.05
s-line grille assy (surround included) - 8P4853651D VMZ - List - $121.05
All above parts are on back-order and need to be special ordered from Germany, this will cost the dealership $20 extra

_Modified by AudiHVParts at 8:02 AM 5/18/2006_

Thank you for taking the time to get us all this info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now just to be clear the S-line grill is also all black and will fit a regular A3??







I wouldn't want to order the wrong part. Again thank you.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (jalaborde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jalaborde* »_
Thank you for taking the time to get us all this info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now just to be clear the S-line grill is also all black and will fit a regular A3??







I wouldn't want to order the wrong part. Again thank you.

I myself haven't physically seen the black s-line grill, so I can only go on basic assumptions. The part numbers are very close, with the same color code, so the assumption would be that they will be the same color. As far as getting the s-line to fit into the standard bumper, I have heard people say that it will work, but I've also heard people say the opposite. ECS has a sticky thread about the s-line at the top on the A3 forums page that states the s-line will work, so going off of that I'd give it a thumbs up. Both grills use the same exact surround, so there are obviously he same size and shape. Without doing the install myself I can't say for sure, but it sure sounds like it'll work.


_Modified by AudiHVParts at 10:28 AM 5/21/2006_


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_
I myself haven't physically seen the black grill, so I can only go on basic assumptions. The part numbers are very close, with the same color code, so the assumption would be that they will be the same color. As far as getting the s-line to fit into the standard bumper, I have heard people say that it will work, but I've also heard people say the opposite. ECS has a sticky thread about the s-line at the top on the A3 forums page that states the s-line will work, so going off of that I'd give it a thumbs up. Both grills use the same exact surround, so there are obviously he same size and shape. Without doing the install myself I can't say for sure, but it sure sounds like it'll work.

but the standard grill is for sure black yes?


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (sniper27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sniper27* »_
but the standard grill is for sure black yes?


si http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*

As promised here is the complete blacked out grille assembly installed on my car:
before:









after:








and another angle:
before:








after:








Enjoy










_Modified by AudiHVParts at 3:07 PM 5/20/2006_


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (dan-phx)*

were you tipped off about my stickers? Or is this some kinda wierd cosmic coincidance??


----------



## sniper27 (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*

are the rings black too or did you paint those? they looked silver in this picture.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (sniper27)*

I painted the rings and the center panel, normally the rings are, of course, chrome


----------



## jokr02 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*

looks good. paint those reflectors!
one question though, not sure if it was addressed..
is the blacked out grill+surround come in the s line design?


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_were you tipped off about my stickers? Or is this some kinda wierd cosmic coincidance??

Internet stalker








Na just a freaky coincidence.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_
one question though, not sure if it was addressed..
is the blacked out grill+surround come in the s line design?











_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_
Here's the part numbers again for quick reference:
surround - 8P4807715 VMZ - List - $85.25
standard grille assy (surround included) - 8P4853651A VMZ -List - $121.05
*s-line grille assy (surround included) - 8P4853651D VMZ - List - $121.05*


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (jokr02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jokr02* »_looks good. paint those reflectors!


Yeah, they're changing soon, just can't decide between the smoked ones and painted.


----------



## a3-b-RS (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiHVParts* »_Yeah, they're changing soon, just can't decide between the smoked ones and painted. 

go with painted...


----------



## twotacosfor99cents (May 18, 2006)

I sent you a PM. I would like to purchase the black grille with black surround (non s-Line) immediately.
-Ryan


----------



## Rick LV (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (twotacosfor99cents)*

So has anyone else installed this?


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rick LV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rick LV* »_So has anyone else installed this?

My black S-Line is on order. I'll post a pic as soon as I see it. I haven't pestered the parts guy yet. He said orders from Germany typically take 7-10 days. I'm assuming those are business days so I still have a few to go.


----------



## Misano (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

I ordered my on Monday and just today. It is going to look pefect it . It matchs the open sky


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (Tarik D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tarik D* »_Why not just pull the stock surround and paint it black?
A body shop could do a fabulous job for probably less than a factory black one... 
And yeah Ryan, where did you get the badge I blew up?









after an hour to get the bumper, girll and surround off you have 4 hours of peeling the chrome off before you can paint it.. paint doesn't stick to chrome.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*FILLER PANEL*

The German's must love me, I waste so much money on damn shipping charges.
new arrival -








matte black finish, chrome strips also replaced by matte black
d
p/n - 8P4807287J 3FZ - List - $96.45 
As is typical with stuff like this, there are none in the country, so add $20 shipping from der mutherlund



_Modified by AudiHVParts at 11:07 AM 5/26/2006_


----------



## bwsinc (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: FILLER PANEL (AudiHVParts)*

Can you track down the black two piece Euro plate holder part number?

p.s. - das Fatherland


_Modified by bwsinc at 8:08 AM 5/26/2006_


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FILLER PANEL (AudiHVParts)*

_*You're killin' me with this!!!*_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I have to go call my parts guy....
Thanks!
*Edit:* Order placed! Part number checks out, of course








My dealership listed it at $107. I had another 10% off coupon to get it down to $96 + $20 + Tax = $116.35


_Modified by dan-phx at 1:07 PM 5/26/2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FILLER PANEL (dan-phx)*

For anyone interested, we have a couple of these surrounds in the warehouse now. Really nice piece and would look nice on both dark or light colored cars.


----------



## Misano (May 29, 2003)

*Re: FILLER PANEL ([email protected])*

I ordered all of these parts from my local dealer, and the dealer has never charged me for shipping


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: FILLER PANEL (Misano)*

nice


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

My grill has arrived. I can't wait to get it on. I'm not exactly looking forward to the process of tearing the front bumper down but it will be worth it. The black plate filler should be here in a few days.
The grill has the notch for the s-line badge but does not include a badge. The grill is satin black and the surround is gloss. Chrome rings. Looks sweet!
Here's a pic:








A link to a bigger pic.
http://i19.photobucket.com/alb...g.jpg


_Modified by dan-phx at 11:37 AM 6/1/2006_


----------



## alphachannel (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

That's grill looks wicked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you order it from that groupbuy a while back?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

there was a group buy???????


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (alphachannel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alphachannel* »_That's grill looks wicked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Did you order it from that groupbuy a while back?

Thanks!
I ordered it from my local Audi dealership using the part #'s earlier in this thread. Were you referring to the s-line grill for 2.0T thread? ECS is only selling the standard gray s-line grills with the chrome surround.


----------



## Cosmic_man (May 27, 2000)

*Dan, would you sell me your stock S-line one?*

How much you want for it. 
thanks
Craig


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Dan, would you sell me your stock S-line one? (Cosmic_man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cosmic_man* »_How much you want for it. 
thanks
Craig

I'm interested, let me see how exchange goes first. I'll keep the box and packaging the new one arrived in.


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Mine is on order, from local dealer. Does anyone have part# for the clips?*

Since I'd like to sell off my original parts, I'd like to avoid damaging them by cutting the clips that hold the grille assy to the bumper cover and just install new clips. My dealer couldn't find the clip P/N in ETKA. 
_Modified by waggin at 3:28 AM 6/8/2006_


_Modified by waggin at 10:06 AM 6/8/2006_


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (dan-phx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dan-phx* »_My grill has arrived. I can't wait to get it on. I'm not exactly looking forward to the process of tearing the front bumper down but it will be worth it. The black plate filler should be here in a few days.
The grill has the notch for the s-line badge but does not include a badge. The grill is satin black and the surround is gloss. Chrome rings. Looks sweet!
_Modified by dan-phx at 11:37 AM 6/1/2006_

When you install it, and if your camera can do it, can you please get a close-up shot of one of the clips that holds it to the bumper cover? Ideally, nest to a coin to give it some scale? I may need this to help the dealer find the clip P/N. When I do mine, and if the clips aren't too costly, I'm going to cut them off to keep from damaging the original surround.


----------



## AudiHVParts (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_
When you install it, and if your camera can do it, can you please get a close-up shot of one of the clips that holds it to the bumper cover? Ideally, nest to a coin to give it some scale? I may need this to help the dealer find the clip P/N. When I do mine, and if the clips aren't too costly, I'm going to cut them off to keep from damaging the original surround.

What you are proposing isn't possible. There are no clips that hold in the surround or grille. The surround is held to the grille by barbed extensions that are molded directly into the plastic of the surround, they are essentially part of the surround. The grille is held to the bumper cover by a similar means. I'm sure, if you are extremely careful you'll be able to get the surround off without destroying it, but don't plan on it being perfect, some of the 'clips' will break, the plastic the the surround is made of is rather brittle.


----------



## bwsinc (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (AudiHVParts)*

There appear to be clips in the A3 parts list


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (bwsinc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwsinc* »_There appear to be clips in the A3 parts list


Just like AudiHVParts says... I can guarantee there are NO replacable clips on our grill assembly. 
There are multiple male tabs molded onto the grill assembly itself. Those male tabs are then mated (clipped) into the female connections molded into the bumper cover.
No screws or clamps are used. 
Break a tab and you have now ruined the grill. 
Warping the female connection on the bumper cover is even worse though.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (bwsinc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwsinc* »_There appear to be clips in the A3 parts list









Those are not clips. They are screws that hold the grille assembly to the bumper that are visible once you open the hood. 
Dave


----------



## bassbiker (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (bassbiker)*

Here's some pics
First one is the back view of the cover and the grill not totally clipped in. You can see the vertical holes molded into the bumper cover that receive the male grill tabs.








Second pic shows the male tabs that are mounted around the outside edge of the grill.


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (waggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waggin* »_
When you install it, and if your camera can do it, can you please get a close-up shot of one of the clips that holds it to the bumper cover? Ideally, nest to a coin to give it some scale? I may need this to help the dealer find the clip P/N. When I do mine, and if the clips aren't too costly, I'm going to cut them off to keep from damaging the original surround.

I already shipped the old grille of to Cosmic_man but I did take these pics before it left. On the pic with the arrows I may have missed a clip or two but you get the idea of how many barbs there are. This was the pic to show danny on AW where the clips for the surround were. It's just like AudiHVParts described. I was able to get my old grille off without breaking anything. I wouldn't recommend cutting them. You have points on the bumper cover to press against while pressing against the tab on the grille barb. After you figure that out it goes pretty good. Take your time.
Removing the surround alone would be more likely to break the surround because it's not very beefy by itself.


















_Modified by dan-phx at 7:55 AM 6-8-2006_


----------



## waggin (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (dan-phx)*

Thanks. When I read about "clips" I assumed separate metal ones.


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (AudiHVParts)*

Well, I just ordered the last surround Rob had in the warehouse at Hillside Imports!







I think it will look great with the Caractere grill...I never was a fan of chrome anyway.


----------



## dan-phx (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (SDNavyCPOVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDNavyCPOVR6* »_Well, I just ordered the last surround Rob had in the warehouse at Hillside Imports!







I think it will look great with the Caractere grill...I never was a fan of chrome anyway. 

Do you have a link to a pic of yourcar? I'd like to see the Caractere grill on a Silver A3.


----------



## clockwork2 (Feb 14, 2006)

Is there a OEM black filler plate for a US license plate? thanks -Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Looky Looky. OEM grille surround (SDNavyCPOVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDNavyCPOVR6* »_Well, I just ordered the last surround Rob had in the warehouse at Hillside Imports!









We've got another one waiting for us in customs. The first few went really fast. If I had an A3, this would be my first mod. I can't believe how nice and mean it makes the front end look.


----------

